# Foreign language dictionaries



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you add foreign language dictionaries to the Kindle 2? I'm especially interested in English-French, Spanish, and Latin... I wouldn't want to replace the Oxford dictionary already loaded, but add a secondary, etc., dictionary.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think there are a few in the Kindle store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PM ElLector. . . he's a linguist and has discussed this previously as I recall.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I did search the board before I posted this query but didn't find an answer. If I've missed it, would you mind pointing me in the right direction? 

I haven't found the foreign language dictionaries (e.g., English-French, English-Latin) in the Kindle store yet. And if I did find one, how would it work with the default dictionary (since I don't want to replace it but rather use the foreign language dictionary as a secondary source).

Thanks for any assistance...


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello!

So sorry that I couldn't get back to you on time. I moved back to New York last night, and am moving to South Korea next week, so it has been one helluva week.

Anyway, to answer your question: No.

There aren't any comprehensive foreign-language dictionaries for the Kindle yet. (I can't wait for that though.) The ones you see now are pretty crappy.

Nevertheless, there are a variety of wonderful dictionaries online that you can use:

www.oxfordlanguagedictionaries.com (Very good language dictionaries with audio, but will require membership)

www.wordreference.com (I think they're affiliated with Oxford and you can open a subscription with them. Also, they have a wonderful language forum. I love this site)

I found this, but it's not available yet:

http://www.amazon.com/Harrap-Spanish-english-english-spanish-Dictionary-Spanish/dp/B000XG1WB2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1245358291&sr=1-10

The day will come when we can have many dictionaries of various languages. Hope this helps!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If we're just talking like translation dictionaries, I got a halfway decent English-Spanish dictionary.  The handy thing is it searches for the strange fonts just by typing in a regular letter.  It's not perfect but I stopped carrying my DTB copy to class.


----------

